# Howdy from Texas



## KarlaSugar (May 5, 2008)

Everytime I search for swatch pics or new product photos, I end up at Specktra, but I finally had to join so I could ask whether Provence was going to be repromoted.  Ha!  Does anybody know?  I need it.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## KarlaSugar (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 5, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not sure if provence will be back but it has been seen at a lot of CCOs.


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

Welcome Karla!


----------



## Hilly (May 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## mommymac (May 6, 2008)




----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------

